# Insulating Blinds/Setanta Building Products



## Sandals (19 Feb 2010)

Has anyone any feedback on either insulating (energy saving) blinds or the Setanta Building Products who supply/fit them. Thanking You.


----------



## Sandals (24 Feb 2010)

Or anyone have any experience of Apollo Blinds who also carry an energy saving range?


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Feb 2010)

Never heard of them. Do you have a link?


----------



## Sandals (24 Feb 2010)

www.*apollo*-*blinds*.co.uk www.*building*products.ie 
any comments welcomed.


----------



## S.L.F (25 Feb 2010)

Since I posted this

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=66737&highlight=setanta

I got in touch with Sean and have installed 4 of the blinds (with black outs) in my house and find them very effective, I have other customers who have used the product and also have found it useful.

I think it would be fairer to call the blinds "window insulation" as compared to just blinds.

Also Sean is a pleasure to deal with.

Sean O'Hara 0879830936

***EDIT***

There was an article done on his blinds in the Irish Times a couple of Sundays ago, if I can find the link I'll put it in


----------



## Sandals (25 Feb 2010)

Thanks SLF for your comments, yes I had heard about the article but couldnt manage to find it. Id be very grateful if you found a link for me.  

Im glad you found the "blinds" useful, I just want to weigh up the benefits vs. the huge expensive they would be as really the whole house needs some form of insulation around the windows as we have air blowing in at points.  Thanks.


----------



## S.L.F (25 Feb 2010)

Hi Sandles, when I was editing that last post Sean called me in the middle of and frightened the crap outta me.

I asked him if he could find the link but to no avail the authors name is Neil Toner and the date was 07-02-10.


----------

